# Irrigation pump controller question



## Oyster Shark (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi all,

I am having a difficult time getting some answers on some lawn irrigation. Hopefully I can receive some assistance and maybe help somebody else in the future!

Current situation:
Irrigation water comes from a recently drilled well. 
PUMP: 1 HP 230v submersible irrigation pump 
Relay: Hunter PSR-22
Irrigation Controller: Rainbird ESP Modular. (From 2004) 10 zones

Problem: As my system cycles from zone to zone the MV relay (24V) turns on and off which by its nature cycles the pump on and off.

Is there a way to give the next solenoid zone a "head start" so that the pump isn't cycling ten times an irrigation cycle? Or is this just normal wear and tear on the pump? Granted I will be irrigating each zone at about 17 GPM for an hour..


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

So, I'm not an expert here, just responding since it has been several days without a response. It seems to me like you could use a pressure tank instead to control your pump. It may still cycle some, depending on pump output and flow rate of your irrigation system, but it won't cycle off and then immediately back on.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Ten on/off cycle per day is nothing to worry about. My well pump with pressure tank cycles more times per day with normal house hold use.


----------

